# Sheffield's an idiot!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't like him when he tanked with the Brewers and I continue to dislike him.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2891875

The percentage of African-Americans playing Major League Baseball is at an all-time low and Gary Sheffield says he has a theory why that's the case.

Sheffield

In an interview with GQ magazine that's currently on newsstands, the typically outspoken Tigers designated hitter said Latin players have replaced African-Americans as baseball's most prevalent minority because they are easier to control.

"I called it years ago. What I called is that you're going to see more black faces, but there ain't no English going to be coming out. &#8230; [It's about] being able to tell [Latin players] what to do -- being able to control them," he told the magazine.

"Where I'm from, you can't control us. You might get a guy to do it that way for a while because he wants to benefit, but in the end, he is going to go back to being who he is. And that's a person that you're going to talk to with respect, you're going to talk to like a man. *Yeah...I'm going to respect someone like this??? :eyeroll: *
"These are the things my race demands. So, if you're equally good as this Latin player, guess who's going to get sent home? I know a lot of players that are home now can outplay a lot of these guys." 
According to a 2005 report by the University of Central Florida Institute for Diversity and Ethics in Sport, only 8.5 percent of major leaguers were African American -- the lowest percentage since the report was initiated in the mid-1980s. By contrast, whites comprised 59.5 percent of the majors' player pool, Latinos 28.7 percent and Asians 2.5.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I loved him in his short stint in ATL w/ his MVP like numbers, but some of the things this guy says and does. :eyeroll:

He's one of the most feared hitters to come to the plate and has always had that on his side. Unfortunately, it's too late in his career to learn how to keep his mouth shut and his temper controlled.

It looks like he's about to be in the midst of a 3 game suspension soon which shouldn't surprise many.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i love it when the chocolates pull the race card............... :eyeroll:

gets pretty old :******:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

racism(by anyone) is not tolerable, while playing the race card at every opportunity isn't completely ethical, neither is calling them chocolates


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

He is still am idiot


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:bartime:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT...

He remains an assinine idiot! Accusing Torre??? Come on? Jeter isn't "all the way black" so it's different?

Unreal... :eyeroll:

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2935737

Gary Sheffield has strong words about New York Yankees manager Joe Torre, former Yankees teammate Derek Jeter, San Francisco slugger Barry Bonds and steroids in an interview with HBO's "Real Sports" that will air Tuesday.

Sheffield says Torre treats black players differently from white players and says Jeter, who is from a mixed-race marriage, "ain't all the way black," during the interview with Andrea Kremer, as reported by Newsday.

As for Bonds, Sheffield says "if I took what Barry Bonds took, why don't I look like him?" He also says that he never took steroids because "the bottom line is steroids is something you stick in your butt -- period."

Buster Olney
on Gary Sheffield

Gary Sheffield has a long history of picking verbal fights and complaining he has been mistreated. But Sheffield's words about Joe Torre are sharp and vicious, whether he meant them to be or not, writes Buster Olney. Blog

He added that he would be willing to talk to baseball's steroids investigator, former Senator George Mitchell. "I don't feel like it's all that much of a threat to me," he said.

A copy of the interview was made available to Newsday, the newspaper reported.

Sheffield, who was traded to the Detroit Tigers during the offseason, claimed that black and white players in the Yankees clubhouse were treated differently, specifically how players Tony Womack and Kenny Lofton were handled by Torre. In the interview with HBO, Sheffield says the black players on the Yankees' roster would be "called out" in the clubhouse by Torre, while the white players would be called into Torre's office to discuss matters.

"They weren't treated like everybody else. I got called out in a couple of meetings that I thought were unfair," Sheffield told Kremer.

Sheffield later added: "He had a message to get across to the whole team, so he used me to get the message across." Sheffield said Torre didn't use the same method with white players.

"No ... I'd see a lot of white players get called in the office and treated like a man. That's the difference."

Sheffield
He had a message to get across to the whole team, so he used me to get the message across. 
Gary Sheffield, on Joe Torre
Sheffield said he doesn't consider Torre a racist. "No. I think it's the way they do things around there," he said. "Since I was there I just saw that they run their ship different."

At that point, Kremer says to Sheffield that the Yankees most high-profile player is black. "Who?" Sheffield says.

Told Jeter, Sheffield says: "Derek Jeter is black and white."

Later, he said there was no real significance to Jeter's bi-racial heritage, but added: "Derek Jeter used to come to me and try to tell you what Joe Torre is all about, he's a good man, he's this, he's that, but like I tell Derek Jeter, that's you. It's one thing that they treat you a certain way; you don't feel what other people feel."

Torre, asked about Sheffield's comments prior to Friday night's game in Tampa Bay, said: "I don't even want to answer those kinds of questions. I'm more comfortable not answering."

In the visiting clubhouse at Safeco Field on Friday, Sheffield stood behind what he said -- that Torre is not a racist -- but also tried to clarify some statements. In the piece, when it was mentioned that the Yankees' most prominent player -- Derek Jeter -- is black, Sheffield quickly clarified that Jeter is "black and white."

When asked the significance of that, Sheffield said, "It's really no significance. It's just you ain't all the way black."

On Friday, Sheffield said he and the Yankees shortstop were best friends on the team, and that Sheffield's son is also of mixed race.

"They're trying to make it a problem with him, when my son is the same. I'd say the same thing about my son," Sheffield said. "No one knows he's black until they look at the back of his jersey and see 'Sheffield.' "

Jeter declined comment.

As for Bonds, a former workout partner and friend of Sheffield's, the Tigers' outfielder says Bonds scoffed at him when he was using vitamins. Sheffield says he then got substances from BALCO, claiming not to know they were steroids.

Sheffield allegedly told a grand jury that he used steroid cream on his legs and "clear" under his tongue, but didn't know they were steroids.

He said his relationship with Bonds deteriorated because of a lack of trust.

"I trusted this man, he allowed me to stay in his house," Sheffield says. "I started seeing the control factor. I started seeing, wait a minute, you aren't going to tell me what to do."

On Friday, Sheffield said he doesn't speak with Bonds.

"We don't have no communication," Sheffield said. "I love and respect Barry to this day. I had a problem with him at that time, but I moved on and forgave."

Sheffield reportedly began the interview by saying: "I tell myself every offseason I'm not going to say anything crazy. I'm just going to have a peaceful season ... Can't do it. I'm cut from a different cloth."

Information from The Associated Press was used in this report


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Come on guys he's not playing baseball because he's smart this is the only thing this MORON can do and he cant even do that well. 
Duckjunky


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If there was a Hall of Fame for Idiots he would be there!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He's complained about every organization he's played for...always someone else's fault!


----------

